# Game #78 (4/9): Los Angeles Clippers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Clippers (44-31) @ Los Angeles Lakers (40-37)



Date: Sunday, April 9th
Time: 6:30 pm

Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Livingston </td><td align="center" valign="top">Q.Ross </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.Brand </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Kaman </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">
 






</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *25*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.7* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.444*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C.Mobley </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Cassell </td><td align="center" valign="top">Z.Rebraca </td><td align="center" valign="top">W.McCarty </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Singleton </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">x-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>58</td> <td>18</td> <td>.763</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>31-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>37-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>95.6</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">x-Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>50</td> <td>25</td> <td>.667</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>29-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td>108.3</td> <td>102.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>43</td> <td>34</td> <td>.558</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td>100.9</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.8</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>58</td> <td>19</td> <td>.753</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>33-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>35-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*5*</td> <td align="left">*LA Clippers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>*44*</td> <td>*31*</td> <td>*.587*</td> <td>*13 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*26-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*24-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-8*</nobr></td> <td>*97.8*</td> <td>*95.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+2.0*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>44</td> <td>32</td> <td>.579</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>28-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-9</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>88.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>40</td> <td>37</td> <td>.519</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*40*</td> <td>*37*</td> <td>*.519*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*22-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*22-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-7*</nobr></td> <td>*98.8*</td> <td>*97.2*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.6*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>37</td> <td>39</td> <td>.487</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>19-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>94.6</td> <td class="redfont">-2.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>37</td> <td>39</td> <td>.487</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>23-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>92.8</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>33</td> <td>43</td> <td>.434</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.7</td> <td>92.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>32</td> <td>43</td> <td>.427</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>102.3</td> <td>105.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.4</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>31</td> <td>45</td> <td>.408</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>23-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-29</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>92.4</td> <td>93.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>30</td> <td>46</td> <td>.395</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-11</nobr></td> <td>98.3</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>21</td> <td>55</td> <td>.276</td> <td>37</td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-36</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-12</nobr></td> <td>88.7</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="redfont">-9.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

The magic number to make the Playoffs:
*4*


 Remaining Games

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN
​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we better win this mofo


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cassell, Mobley and Maggette are coming off the bench?

If that's true...that's probably why they have been struggling a little bit (not starting your second, third and fourth best players doesn't win you any games). Has Dunleavy gone retarded or something?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Maybe they want to play Denver instead of Dallas..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahahah man **** it i say they just win out who cares who they play they shouldnt fear nobody


!!!! you think Sam is gonna let them be scared ?!?!

hmm just let Kobe get his 50 hahahah and stop the rest of the guys and we should win this 


easily or make him pass....his team sucks....ALOT


and just leave Kwame brown Open, like i said before, the Rim plays good D against him 


HAHAH


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

for today i hate the Lakers hahahah GO CLIPS!!!


Kwame better play some D on Chris Kaman or he will be in for a loooong game 


and someone besides Kobe better show up cuz if not i think it will be a blowout


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Cassell, Mobley and Maggette are coming off the bench?


Well, Ross usually starts in games where he has a tough defensive assignment. He started against the Suns because he was to guard Nash. Perhaps he is guarding Kobe tonight. Maggette and Cassell are much worse at defense than Ross and Livingston. Mobley has been struggling of late, not shooting well at all. Radmanovich usually starts in Maggette's place because he has been shooting well from the 3-point line. Dunleavy usually makes some choices I don't agree with but it seems that there is at least a reason for the starting lineup.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Cassell, Mobley and Maggette are coming off the bench?
> 
> If that's true...that's probably why they have been struggling a little bit (not starting your second, third and fourth best players doesn't win you any games). Has Dunleavy gone retarded or something?


Uh no. Cassell and Cat are nursing injuries. Thats why they are coming off the bench. Cat and Sam will be starting in the playoffs but Im not sure about Maggette. Im lovin Radmanovich aka The Unabomber and I would rather have Maggette coming off the bench with some instant offense. Dunleavy has been altering the starting lineups based on matchups as well.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bet on our Lakers here http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257537


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Good Luck Guys, the game is just a couple hours away, man i hope the Clips can stop the other guys

from having any type of games....Kobe can get his....but damn if anyone (Lamar) gets in double

digits we may be in trouble.,....


LETS GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> and just leave Kwame brown Open, like i said before, the Rim plays good D against him
> 
> 
> HAHAH


:laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

We''ll lose.

And another heart-braking loss, in fact.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Uh no. Cassell and Cat are nursing injuries. Thats why they are coming off the bench. Cat and Sam will be starting in the playoffs but Im not sure about Maggette. Im lovin Radmanovich aka The Unabomber and I would rather have Maggette coming off the bench with some instant offense. Dunleavy has been altering the starting lineups based on matchups as well.



Yeah, Vlad has looked great starting... Corey is far from his form still.. Although he has looked better lately.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Bet on our Lakers here http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257537



Lakers are favored to win.. WTF?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lakers are favored to win.. WTF?



Yup, Im guessing because there the home team and because they are "hot"......I dont make the odds i just enforce em :laugh:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well if they are favored to win it might be becuz how the Clips have had a history of folding in big

games.....but damn....and especially against the lakers ...but not recently so we should win this 


GO CLIPPERS


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Lakers need this win!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good news for the Lakers tonight...Bynum is back.
Better news for the Lakers tonight...Maggette will not play tonight.

Sam Cassell and Cuttino Mobley will both come off of the bench, and if we are not careful, we will be violently assaulted on the glass.

Kwame and Cook vs. Kaman and Brand...ouch. :uhoh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Good news for the Lakers tonight...Bynum is back.
> Better news for the Lakers tonight...Maggette will not play tonight.
> 
> Sam Cassell and Cuttino Mobley will both come off of the bench, and if we are not careful, we will be violently assaulted on the glass.
> ...



Cassell will start, I hope Bynum gets some minutes tonight....The least cook the better.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

A must win for the Lakers.
Everyone needs to step up for this game other than Kobe.

If no one steps up, then we can call this good game early.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Radmonivic owned!! wow wat a block my Lamar!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar posterizing the whole clipper team!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

50-45 for the Lakers
I don't want to see another 3rd or 4th quarter meltdown.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar coming through big for us.... Clips not playing good team ball......... I like it


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Forum is very quiet today.
Where is everyone?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ahhh..nice. Balanced scoring from Kobe and Lamar, I like! :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ych said:


> Forum is very quiet today.
> Where is everyone?



Not sure, But im here though


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see Kawme is back to normal.. I almost missed the comedy.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

you know its not going the Clippers way when LUKE WALTON makes anything .....

and someone besides Kobe is scoring in double digits ****


can the Clippers play some damn D on Lamar Odom and keep him out the damn paint


ist not like if he can make J **** just keep him out the paint , let him shoot his 3s thinking 


he can make luckyass **** 

and the Rim keeps on playing great D on kwame hahahahhaahah


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame has one bad game and his confidence tanks. What is wrong with him?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cookie for 3


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Go Kwame and Odom!!! (and the rest of the Lakers!)
An offensive rebound and a tip that led to Odom's offensive rebound and dunk! Good job there...
Sasha needs to develop a reliable three point shot next season, that should be his number one priority, the second is defense ,Livingston is owning him with his dribble drive.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there any way to stop Brand?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lamar playing Lamar Odom basketball is a beautiful thing to watch. If he plays like this in the playoffs along with Kobe being Kobe and Kwame giving us double double...opposing teams needs to watch out an upset is in the works.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lamar playing Lamar Odom basketball is a beautiful thing to watch.


So do Kwame :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> So do Kwame :biggrin:


Chyeah..lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

that should do it, we take this game


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhh we win. 41-37. Tie with Sacramento Kings for the seventh. Four more games to go. Lamar did excellent jobs tonight. When Kobe has helps from the other Lakers, they usually win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea, horrible game to watch, eh, atleast the Lakers were the ones who won....being that the 

Kings also won so eh good for them....


but thoughts on the game...funny how ****ing Lamar Odom always plays good against the clips


**** it wasnt our fault that you got caught smoking weed the cried when admitting it in that 

Press COnference!!!! :biggrin: shahahah **** it

****ing Lakers better play like this against teams besides the Clips and going into the playoffs

good Luck the rest of the Way

Laatez!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yea, horrible game to watch, eh, atleast the Lakers were the ones who won....being that the
> 
> Kings also won so eh good for them....
> 
> ...


Lamar was high to night for sure.. High above the rim and Clippers players. :biggrin:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. Strong finish by the Lakers.
Lets see if we can have another winning streak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bad first quarter. Very good game.

Our offense was very bad at times tonight, but luckily we were playing with a lot of energy and aggression and our defense was good enough to keep the Clippers in check. Holding them to 83 points is pretty darn good.

IMO, the best case scenario from here on...
Lakers and Kings finish 4-0, Lakers get the 8th seed and Dallas gets #1.

Most likely scenario...
Lakers and Kings finish 3-1, Lakers get the 8th seed and San Antonio gets #1

Best we can logically hope for...
Lakers finish 3-1 (losing to Phoenix), Kings finish 2-2 (losing to Phoenix and @ Denver) and we get the 7th seed to play Phoenix


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Bad first quarter. Very good game.
> 
> Our offense was very bad at times tonight, but luckily we were playing with a lot of energy and aggression and our defense was good enough to keep the Clippers in check. Holding them to 83 points is pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


Sacramento is a bad road team and Denver is pretty good at home so I think the Nuggets will win that one, and Pheonix is way better than anyone else in the division right now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kobe loves spanking Cassell's ***


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: That was funny..

Best thing Phil has done all year: Take Cook outta the starting lineup.. I've been saying to do that for a while now.. 

what happens? Luke plays outta his *** and Cook hit a couple nice shots to help put the game outta reach along with Kobe in the 4th.. Cook usually doesnt play good off the bench but... I think he will to end the season.. Now keep Luke in there dammit!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody see that weird travel that Cassell got away with?


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Luke has played several good games lately. Keep him in the starting lineup.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

why are u laker fans hoping to get into 7th and play Phoenix? from what i've seen, u guys play great against San Antonio. They have no answer for Kobe. Please stop winning games and let us keep 7th :angel: , we have a shot at beating Phoenix. not to mention we dont fear anybody, 22-13 with Ron "Tru Warier" Artest!!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

This game was a good momentum builder. Now we need to go finish this season with a little 5 game win streak?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sacramental said:


> why are u laker fans hoping to get into 7th and play Phoenix? from what i've seen, u guys play great against San Antonio. They have no answer for Kobe. Please stop winning games and let us keep 7th :angel: , we have a shot at beating Phoenix. not to mention we dont fear anybody, 22-13 with Ron "Tru Warier" Artest!!!


Kings have no chance against any team in the West in the postseason. Forget about it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lakers shooould win out the rest of their games, dont they play the rest of their games at home??


and is it me, or does luke walton move very ...very very slooooow....??


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

EHL said:


> Kings have no chance against any team in the West in the postseason. Forget about it.


hey we have a better shot than the Lakers do. One-man teams never go deep in the playoffs, so you forget about it. you have some mediocre players on that team, and some who don't even know how to play. all you have is Kobe, period, and a ballhog takes you NOWHERE. :clap:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> hey we have a better shot than the Lakers do. One-man teams never go deep in the playoffs, so you forget about it. you have some mediocre players on that team, and some who don't even know how to play. all you have is Kobe, period, and a ballhog takes you NOWHERE. :clap:


Apparently you forgot about Odom.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Apparently you forgot about Odom.


and Kwame


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> hey we have a better shot than the Lakers do. One-man teams never go deep in the playoffs, so you forget about it. you have some mediocre players on that team, and some who don't even know how to play. all you have is Kobe, period, and a ballhog takes you NOWHERE. :clap:


Hmmmm, last game vs. the Kings we seemed to have more than one man. Let me refresh your memory . . . 

Kobe- 11-20, 28pts, 5 boards,4 assists, 3 steals
Odom- 5-12, 13 points, 8 boards, 8 dimes
Kwame- 8-12, 21 points, 12 boards
Smush- 10 points, 4 assists, 4 boards while holding Bibby to 10 points.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sacramental said:


> hey we have a better shot than the Lakers do.


No actually, you don't. Your team is led by Ron Artest. You have no place to talk, you're a cow-town fan.



> One-man teams never go deep in the playoffs, so you forget about it. you have some mediocre players on that team, and some who don't even know how to play. all you have is Kobe, period, and a ballhog takes you NOWHERE. :clap:


Took the Lakers to 3 titles. Number of titles in Kings history; zero, including the manhandling in the 02 WCF. 

I know it hurts.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL you guys are funny. Lakers is not a one man team. I think Lakers lineup is sooooo good right now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> Took the Lakers to 3 titles. Number of titles in Kings history; zero, including the manhandling in the 02 WCF.
> 
> I know it hurts.


No no, didn't you know? Kobe rode Shaq's coattails, he had NOTHING to do with those titles. It's not like he saved the Lakers' asses time and time again while Duncan was dominating Shaq. Or like he took over 4th quarters and willed the team to victory. It was ALL shaq.


----------

